# TWO young fellows looking to help. Frederick,MD



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey there guys with this forcasted storm comming up I thought id put this out there. I myself am a high school senior and have a friend who is also a senior. We are in landscaping during the warm months and would like to get into some work for the snowy months. We are two very mature and hard working teens looking to make some more college money. 

So, we are basically looking for someone whos going to need help who can kind of take us under their wing and teach us the ropes. We dont have plow trucks so we are basically sidewalk crew unless someone would be crazy enough to trust myself with an extra truck.:laughing: 

Like I said, we dont have any experience but we are quick learners and hard workers.

Thank you to all and we look foward to hearing from you,


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

get a snowblower and go round to resis..... in big storms round here you can make big bucks just goin round knockin on doors


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

thats deff a possibility...thanks for the input


----------



## hiringus (Feb 4, 2010)

He is right on the DEC 20th storm I worked with 1 helper with this exact setup in my Camry and I made gross $750 with 5 properties... not bad... $620 NET about 4 hours work throughout the night with a 6 hour nap in the middle. since it was residential and I wanted neighbors to see us working not out *****ing at us lol.


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

snows a comin. Anybody?


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

snows a here. Anyone? easiest way to reach us now would be text: 301-418-8533


----------

